# Netflix, not what we have it is it really that good?



## pappabee

It may be just me but I’m not happy with how Netflix is treating us here in Mexico. We are being charged the same amount as those in the US but we’re getting much less product. 

I am told that the Mexican accounts will not be able to use the Instant Queue system. That means that we cannot preselect movies to watch and then just pick from that group. We also do not have anywhere close to the number of movies or TV shows that are available in the US. 

According to Netflix (I spoke to a service tech on line) and I was told that they intend to expand the selection sometime in the next 6 months or so. But that doesn’t help us right now. 

I am using my WII to put Netflix on my TV. For the most part the streaming is great but having to select the movie I want to watch using the WII is a real pain. Using the Mexican account it’s still much easier to select them from the computer but there is no way to make that selection show up through the WII. 

I was also told that there are no current plans to allow Mexican accounts to activate the WII and other products so that we can navigate from our computers. 
It is me or are others upset about this? :confused2:


----------



## TundraGreen

pappabee said:


> It is me or are others upset about this? :confused2:


I was surprised at the paltry selection when I first explored Netflix Mexico, especially the limited selection of Mexican movies. I was hoping I could work on my spanish by watching Mexican movies. However there are only about 20 of them in total. I watch Netflix on my computer so I don't have issues trying to go to another device. I assume the paltry selection of movies is related to licensing agreements. I suspect Netflix has to negotiate a separate license with the studios for each country. I am not unhappy with it, but I have had to lower my expectations. Now instead of searching for a particular movie I might want to watch, I just browse the selection and pick one. Searching for a particular movie was totally frustrating. I don't think they had a single one of the ones I tried before I gave up.


----------



## pappabee

TundraGreen said:


> I was surprised at the paltry selection when I first explored Netflix Mexico, especially the limited selection of Mexican movies. I was hoping I could work on my spanish by watching Mexican movies. However there are only about 20 of them in total. I watch Netflix on my computer so I don't have issues trying to go to another device. I assume the paltry selection of movies is related to licensing agreements. I suspect Netflix has to negotiate a separate license with the studios for each country. I am not unhappy with it, but I have had to lower my expectations. Now instead of searching for a particular movie I might want to watch, I just browse the selection and pick one. Searching for a particular movie was totally frustrating. I don't think they had a single one of the ones I tried before I gave up.


You might want to check out the movies that are available in Spanish with English sub titles. I don't think that they are listed as "Spanish Movies"


----------



## Mike76

I actual still use an american account and while i'm in Mexico or Guatemala I just use VPN's (Virtual Private Networks) and use the American IP #'s when connecting to netflix. Of course you have to stream movies on your computer or Ipod/Ipad touch etc. etc. The American accounts now have a pretty good price for only streaming. When I try to use streaming without the VPN I get a message saying "Sorry, Netflix is not available in this part of the world yet"'

ACEVPN seems to be the cheapest at 15$ for 3 months. Just be sure you choose a fast IP because some of them can be pretty slow.


----------



## Krogl

My intent is not to derail this thread, albeit I also don't think my personal observations deserve a thread of it's own.

Regarding paying similar prices for service whereas the same price gets one so much more in the US of A. 

I'm Canadian, and this happens to us ALL THE TIME, in Canada. Third world countries are provided with equal or sometimes better "service" or "options" than those of us just a few feet north of the 49th. In many instances I might as well live in Greenland as far as many USA companies are concerned.

I agree with your post, on the other hand... welcome to the crowd.


----------



## PinkChili2

Krogl said:


> My intent is not to derail this thread, albeit I also don't think my personal observations deserve a thread of it's own.
> 
> Regarding paying similar prices for service whereas the same price gets one so much more in the US of A.
> 
> I'm Canadian, and this happens to us ALL THE TIME, in Canada. Third world countries are provided with equal or sometimes better "service" or "options" than those of us just a few feet north of the 49th. In many instances I might as well live in Greenland as far as many USA companies are concerned.
> 
> I agree with your post, on the other hand... welcome to the crowd.



Yes indeed, as a Canadian, I, too, am already accustomed to this. I have decided I've had enough and am getting a US VPN.


----------



## Mike76

If you decide on a VPN just make sure you do your research. Some of the VPN providers don't offer to many Ip's in the US that aren't bogged down in traffic which makes streaming nearly impossible. I've been using Acevpn which has that problem occasionally, but at 5$ a month it sounded greater but I'm thinking of spending a bit more to get a bigger selection and better services. I found another called HideMyAss VPN that actually has a utility to check each Ip to tell you the fastest at any given time. It's about 11$/month. I haven't tried it yet but might give it a go.


----------



## pappabee

Mike76 said:


> If you decide on a VPN just make sure you do your research. Some of the VPN providers don't offer to many Ip's in the US that aren't bogged down in traffic which makes streaming nearly impossible. I've been using Acevpn which has that problem occasionally, but at 5$ a month it sounded greater but I'm thinking of spending a bit more to get a bigger selection and better services. I found another called HideMyAss VPN that actually has a utility to check each Ip to tell you the fastest at any given time. It's about 11$/month. I haven't tried it yet but might give it a go.


The VPN that I have used for some time is hideipvpn runs about $60 US per year with a very large band with. Once I got it set up (they provide all the needed info) I've never had any problem with it. Netflix works great on it also. 

I do beta testing for a few software companies and the VPN works just great with all of them, both 32 and 64 bit systems. I work with Microsoft operating systems only so I can't say how it will work with any of the others.


----------



## TundraGreen

Mike76 said:


> 5 "Sorry, Netflix is not available in this part of the world yet"'


This is outdated. Netflix is availble in Mexico now, although, as discussed, the content is less than in the US.


----------



## Bajamas

pappabee said:


> The VPN that I have used for some time is hideipvpn runs about $60 US per year with a very large band with. Once I got it set up (they provide all the needed info) I've never had any problem with it. Netflix works great on it also.
> 
> I do beta testing for a few software companies and the VPN works just great with all of them, both 32 and 64 bit systems. I work with Microsoft operating systems only so I can't say how it will work with any of the others.


I've also used hideipvpn at $5.99/mo on microsoft os with great results. No bandwidth problems at all and everything available to US customers is accessible including Netflix.


----------



## Mike76

@TundraGreen

Netflix is not available in Guatemala yet and that is where I stay and was referring to when mentioning the message "not available in this part of the world yet" but I'm in Mexico often since I'm only a few hours from the border of Chiapas, Mexico and while in either country I perfer my US account. Like you say it has a way larger selection. So even if it does come to Guatemala soon I think I'll stay with my account. All you need is a US billing address and fast VPN.

@pappabee

I'll check out the VPN you mention. The problem is where I stay the WiFI speed itself can be great at sometimes and crap at others. I stay long term in a hostel so for 700Q ($90/month) for a single room with WIFI I can't be to picky.


----------



## TundraGreen

Mike76 said:


> @TundraGreen
> 
> Netflix is not available in Guatemala yet and that is where I stay and was referring to when mentioning the message "not available in this part of the world yet" but I'm in Mexico often since I'm only a few hours from the border of Chiapas, Mexico and while in either country I perfer my US account. Like you say it has a way larger selection. So even if it does come to Guatemala soon I think I'll stay with my account. All you need is a US billing address and fast VPN.


I figured you might know that, but wanted to clarify for others who might read your comment and not all the other discussion about Netflix in Mexico.


----------



## dstan

Bajamas said:


> I've also used hideipvpn at $5.99/mo on microsoft os with great results. No bandwidth problems at all and everything available to US customers is accessible including Netflix.


This VPN stuff is new to me..Can I get one if I have a Canadian address? I guess I have to have a Canadian Netflix account also???
thanks


----------



## pappabee

dstan said:


> This VPN stuff is new to me..Can I get one if I have a Canadian address? I guess I have to have a Canadian Netflix account also???
> thanks


you can get a VPN from many different companies, you must deside if you want it to show Canada or US. After that you then can get your netflix account to be from the same country. My suggestion is to us Canada for both.


----------



## dstan

pappabee said:


> you can get a VPN from many different companies, you must deside if you want it to show Canada or US. After that you then can get your netflix account to be from the same country. My suggestion is to us Canada for both.


Canadian sounds good to me. Any suggestions of a good VPN? Is it difficult to set up?


----------



## Krogl

dstan said:


> Canadian sounds good to me. Any suggestions of a good VPN? Is it difficult to set up?


I'm new to both proxyservers, netflix, and vpn's. New as in, I know exactly what they mean albeit I've never had to use them. This much i can say. A netflix account, created in Canada, works in Mexico without any problem.

Since then I did signup for hidemyass, a vpn provider. What i don't know is if the selection of movies is any different. Tried a lot of proxy providers and none worked for what I wanted to do, which is TSN watch it live. Don't know if hidemyass will do it, I do know there is no different in internet speeds, and, well, I just like being hidden from the masses.


----------



## dstan

Krogl said:


> I'm new to both proxyservers, netflix, and vpn's. New as in, I know exactly what they mean albeit I've never had to use them. This much i can say. A netflix account, created in Canada, works in Mexico without any problem.
> 
> Since then I did signup for hidemyass, a vpn provider. What i don't know is if the selection of movies is any different. Tried a lot of proxy providers and none worked for what I wanted to do, which is TSN watch it live. Don't know if hidemyass will do it, I do know there is no different in internet speeds, and, well, I just like being hidden from the masses.


Thanks for the response. does that mean I can subscribe to Netflix in Canada and get in in Mexico without a vpn?


----------



## TundraGreen

dstan said:


> Thanks for the response. does that mean I can subscribe to Netflix in Canada and get in in Mexico without a vpn?


To access a Canada or US netflix account from Mexico, you will need to go through a VPN.

I don't know about Canada, but the selection on Netflix Mexico is a small fraction of what is available in the US.


----------



## dogtags

Yes, you can use your Canadian account but when Netflix sees you are in Mexico, you will be offered Mexican content, per their Latin American licensing agreements. 

Latin American content is different than US/Canadian content for the obvious marketing reasons. 

Use of a VPN allows you to appear to be in the US (or elsewhere, depending which server you choose), and you would get the content appropriate to the VPN server location. You will also sacrifice some speed due to the re-routing.

VPN has other advantages. My iTunes account denied me access recently because my billing address is in the US but iTunes detected I was in Mexico. When I enabled the (Miami) VPN service there was no problem. 

I paid USD55 for a year with StrongVPN for their 4-city pkg. I can use their servers in MIA, SFO, NYC and London (UK). Currently the Miami service is fastest, but I can change when I want. I enable or disable the VPN separately on each computer or phone as needed. You can also enable VPN at the router, allowing all WiFi connections to use the VPN, but the it's all or none. I like my iPhone to have access to Pandora, but don't want my computer internet access slowed down.


----------



## pappabee

OK let's run this through from the beginning.

Netflix is available in Mexico and you can use any Netflix account, US, Canadian or Mexican. If you are in Mexico and log onto either your US or Canadian account Netflix will see that your IP is from Mexico and only allow you to access the Mexican sites. If you log into Netflix from Mexico, no matter what account you use it'll allow you only the Mexican product.

Now if you use a VPN (any so long as they have an IP that shows either Canada or US) you will be able to use the product available in that country. 

Please note that there is one very large drawback. If you are trying to move the product (Netflix or any other product) using WIFI you might have a problem. Your WIFI is usually accessed via cable-DSL or dial-up. Either way the supplier will use the IP address that is in Mexico and will not allow you to access product from other countries. 

If you are using either a network link direct from you computer to the TV or just using your computer to view the product then if you access the INTERNET via a VPN you should have no problems.

I know it sounds a little confusing but it's really very simple. First you must decide how you want to view Netflix (directly on your computer, on a direct connect to your TV, or via WIFI). Once you have done that the rest just falls into place.

If you're really uncomfortable trying to do this yourself then, by all means, call for help.


----------



## vantexan

Anyone using Amazon.com's Prime service? Among other things it gives you unlimited streaming with 10,000 movies to choose from. Plus music, free 2 day shipping in the States for items bought, and probably more. I don't know if the movie streaming works outside the States though. And I think Netflix has more of the movies people want but 10,000 sounds pretty good.


----------



## Bajamas

vantexan said:


> Anyone using Amazon.com's Prime service? Among other things it gives you unlimited streaming with 10,000 movies to choose from. Plus music, free 2 day shipping in the States for items bought, and probably more. I don't know if the movie streaming works outside the States though. And I think Netflix has more of the movies people want but 10,000 sounds pretty good.


10,000 movies does sound pretty good, but when you start looking at what's available...it's not so good. Movies are mainly older and the better ones I've either seen or don't really care to see. Same with the TV Show content. One other advantage for Kindle owners is that Amazon Prime gives you access to one free book per month via the Kindle Owner's Lending Library, although there are currently only 5,000 titles available but many are past top 100 books.

If you don't read, a lot, or shop Amazon, a lot, then Netflix US is still probably the better deal with their available content.


----------



## pappabee

Bajamas said:


> 10,000 movies does sound pretty good, but when you start looking at what's available...it's not so good. Movies are mainly older and the better ones I've either seen or don't really care to see. Same with the TV Show content. One other advantage for Kindle owners is that Amazon Prime gives you access to one free book per month via the Kindle Owner's Lending Library, although there are currently only 5,000 titles available but many are past top 100 books.
> 
> If you don't read, a lot, or shop Amazon, a lot, then Netflix US is still probably the better deal with their available content.


If you think that Netflix US is limited then you'd hate what's available at Netflix Mexico.


----------



## JoParsons

Okay, not to rock the boat or anything, but to have Netflix in Mexico, with choices on most movies as to which language I want, is way more than I expected and I'm happy to have it. I was billed just over $7USD this month which is also very livable for me. I like the choices even if I have to wait awhile for the new stuff. So, no complaints here.


----------



## vantexan

Bajamas said:


> 10,000 movies does sound pretty good, but when you start looking at what's available...it's not so good. Movies are mainly older and the better ones I've either seen or don't really care to see. Same with the TV Show content. One other advantage for Kindle owners is that Amazon Prime gives you access to one free book per month via the Kindle Owner's Lending Library, although there are currently only 5,000 titles available but many are past top 100 books.
> 
> If you don't read, a lot, or shop Amazon, a lot, then Netflix US is still probably the better deal with their available content.


My problem is I like going to the movies, so I've seen most mainstream movies before they come out on video. I'll probably get the Amazon Prime service for the reading though, and can use the shipping discount to send Christmas and birthday gifts. I work for FedEx, and was thinking of staying 5 years until I'm 55 to get the retiree shipping discount. Amazon's free shipping pretty much takes care of that. Mexico in 3 years!


----------



## Ken Wood

JoParsons said:


> Okay, not to rock the boat or anything, but to have Netflix in Mexico, with choices on most movies as to which language I want, is way more than I expected and I'm happy to have it. I was billed just over $7USD this month which is also very livable for me. I like the choices even if I have to wait awhile for the new stuff. So, no complaints here.


I agree. I have been a frequent visitor for 10 + years, and now have my FM2. I am quite happy with what is available and am perfectly willing to wait a while on a new movie, or splurge and rent the video if the situation calls for it.


----------



## dstan

pappabee said:


> OK let's run this through from the beginning.
> 
> Netflix is available in Mexico and you can use any Netflix account, US, Canadian or Mexican. If you are in Mexico and log onto either your US or Canadian account Netflix will see that your IP is from Mexico and only allow you to access the Mexican sites. If you log into Netflix from Mexico, no matter what account you use it'll allow you only the Mexican product.
> 
> Now if you use a VPN (any so long as they have an IP that shows either Canada or US) you will be able to use the product available in that country.
> 
> Please note that there is one very large drawback. If you are trying to move the product (Netflix or any other product) using WIFI you might have a problem. Your WIFI is usually accessed via cable-DSL or dial-up. Either way the supplier will use the IP address that is in Mexico and will not allow you to access product from other countries.
> 
> If you are using either a network link direct from you computer to the TV or just using your computer to view the product then if you access the INTERNET via a VPN you should have no problems.
> 
> I know it sounds a little confusing but it's really very simple. First you must decide how you want to view Netflix (directly on your computer, on a direct connect to your TV, or via WIFI). Once you have done that the rest just falls into place.
> 
> If you're really uncomfortable trying to do this yourself then, by all means, call for help.




Ok, now I am really confused. Are you saying is that if I am using WIFI via a router I still have a problem, even if I have a PVN (or whatever the alias is called)? You say "Your WIFI is usually accessed via cable-DSL or dial-up. Either way the supplier will use the IP address that is in Mexico and will not allow you to access product from other countries." 

So if my internet comes via cable (from Telmex) into a router, then even if I have the alias from the States it will still register as coming from Mexico? Whats the point of the alias????


----------



## dogtags

I can't speak for Pappabee's setup, but I have Telecable internet and the modem is connected to my wireless router. Each of our computers and iPhones is capable of using the VPN account. One computer can be streaming US content via VPN while the others use the direct connection. (I haven't tried, but i suspect my VPN does not permit two simultaneous logons.)
In any case, the IP "deception" occurs at the device, not at the router. Thus my iPhone can be streaming Netflix with a US IP address while the laptops are showing Mexican IP addresses. The VPN connection is understandably slower. 
[If you have a capable router, you could make the VPN connection at the router and all devices could--and would HAVE to--use the same VPN account simultaneously. This would mean all devices would be slower due to the VPN "middleman". There is yet another possibility using two routers daisy-chained together; a discussion better left for another time.]


----------



## dstan

dogtags said:


> I can't speak for Pappabee's setup, but I have Telecable internet and the modem is connected to my wireless router. Each of our computers and iPhones is capable of using the VPN account. One computer can be streaming US content via VPN while the others use the direct connection. (I haven't tried, but i suspect my VPN does not permit two simultaneous logons.)
> In any case, the IP "deception" occurs at the device, not at the router. Thus my iPhone can be streaming Netflix with a US IP address while the laptops are showing Mexican IP addresses. The VPN connection is understandably slower.
> [If you have a capable router, you could make the VPN connection at the router and all devices could--and would HAVE to--use the same VPN account simultaneously. This would mean all devices would be slower due to the VPN "middleman". There is yet another possibility using two routers daisy-chained together; a discussion better left for another time.]


So, the VPN is something I can turn on and off at my computer and it overrides the origin of signal at the modum?
Which one do you recommend?


----------



## dogtags

Yes, exactly. In an iPhone, you simply set up the connection (wizard available) per the instructions from the VPN company, then there is a VPN on/off switch. In Windows, you create a new network connection (follow wizard). Then when you want VPN, you simply connect the VPN (a normal internet connection must already be active); disconnect VPN when finished and resume with normal internet.

You can google to find comparisons and reviews of the best VPN providers. I chose StrongVPN. They have a 4-city package that includes 3 US cities and 1 UK city. My package includes MIA, SFO, NYC and London. There are numerous servers in these locations and you can check the speed for each server before choosing. I allowed Strong to select for me, and it turned out the MIA server was fastest for me. Still, I can change to any available server (in those four cities) any time I want. I think it's USD7/mo, but I paid USD55 for a year. I am VERY happy with the service.

You have to remember that when using VPN, signal is travelling further and there is a resulting degradation of speed. Other factors affecting speed include: number of devices using internet connection at the same time; other programs running on the device, esp if they also access the internet, even sporadically. If you have a choice, try different computers/devices. With Netflix, my iPhone seems to stream to my TV better than my netbook.

There are 3 different types of VPN connection, and most of Strong's servers support all 3 types. The website explains which type of connection is best in different applications. 

There is no special software provided. You will be sent instructions for setting up each type of connection with whichever OS you are using. (Windows Vista, Window 7, MAC and iOS were the ones I had to use for our various devices.)

I was able to set everything up without problems by simply following the instructions mailed to me. I understand that 24/7 voice assistance is also available.

I hope some of this is helpful.


----------



## pappabee

In computer usage there are many different ways to get to the same result. A lot depends on what equipment you have and what you are willing to purchase. It also depends on the configuration of your home setup. 

Mine might be a little different than most. My desktop is in one room and my TV is in another. I get my internet from Telmex so I have a WIFI modem by my computer. Prior to getting Netflix available in Mexico I used a somewhat off the wall setup to get my movies. I purchase a VPN (a service that allows my computer to connect to a server that shows that I am in Dallas Texas). I then purchased an Asus media player and set up a WIFI link between the media player and my computer. I then used a freeware program that allowed me to save the streaming video to my computer. I could then link my saved video to the Asus and play the movie on my TV.

Now that Netflix is available in Mexico all of that is not needed. Since I already have a WI attached to my TV all I need now is to set up the WIFI between my WI and my computer and pick what I want through the WI. 

Depending on how your TV/computer is setup there are many more different systems that could be used. If you have a cable modem you could get a router to change the IP address to a VPN and connect it directly to your TV. That way you could get US/Canadian Netflix while still being in Mexico. FYI depending on your operating system enabling the VPN is extremely easy. 

If I want to use the Mexican version of Netflix then the only two things you must do is have a Netflix account and have a way to get the stream to your TV. This could be done just be plugging a cable from your computer to the TV.


----------



## DNP

Great, informative post. Do you know if it's possible to have another computer in another location A use same VPN in such away as to access that computer from a computer in location B and vice versa?
Example; I'm in Mexico, A, but would like access my computer in, say Canada, B.



dogtags said:


> Yes, exactly. In an iPhone, you simply set up the connection (wizard available) per the instructions from the VPN company, then there is a VPN on/off switch. In Windows, you create a new network connection (follow wizard). Then when you want VPN, you simply connect the VPN (a normal internet connection must already be active); disconnect VPN when finished and resume with normal internet.
> 
> You can google to find comparisons and reviews of the best VPN providers. I chose StrongVPN. They have a 4-city package that includes 3 US cities and 1 UK city. My package includes MIA, SFO, NYC and London. There are numerous servers in these locations and you can check the speed for each server before choosing. I allowed Strong to select for me, and it turned out the MIA server was fastest for me. Still, I can change to any available server (in those four cities) any time I want. I think it's USD7/mo, but I paid USD55 for a year. I am VERY happy with the service.
> 
> You have to remember that when using VPN, signal is travelling further and there is a resulting degradation of speed. Other factors affecting speed include: number of devices using internet connection at the same time; other programs running on the device, esp if they also access the internet, even sporadically. If you have a choice, try different computers/devices. With Netflix, my iPhone seems to stream to my TV better than my netbook.
> 
> There are 3 different types of VPN connection, and most of Strong's servers support all 3 types. The website explains which type of connection is best in different applications.
> 
> There is no special software provided. You will be sent instructions for setting up each type of connection with whichever OS you are using. (Windows Vista, Window 7, MAC and iOS were the ones I had to use for our various devices.)
> 
> I was able to set everything up without problems by simply following the instructions mailed to me. I understand that 24/7 voice assistance is also available.
> 
> I hope some of this is helpful.


Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## dogtags

It is certainly possible to remotely access (and control) your computer from another computer from any location where internet is available. (google: remote access; remote desktop). 

I'm not sure, but I don't see why a VPN would be necessary for that setup. You setup the host software on the computer you want to control, and the remote software on the computer you are using to control the host. Configuration requires knowing the appropriate IP address of the host, and configuring the firewall to allow outside access. 

I would think that there is no need for a "middle-man" (VPN).

I used to do this within my own house and it was quite easy (intranet connection). Using an internet connection will be similar but will require more configuration (for security). Also, the response time will be slower on a long-distance connection.


----------



## Krogl

I started a 30 day trial of hidemyass and signed up on day 4 for the vpn service. Fast, reliable, multiple servers world wide. Forget the cost ... $12 per month?


----------

